# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم التكنو سوفت ويير(TECNO Software) فلاشات : TECNO T349 فلاشه تعريب

## salihmob

TECNO T349 فلاشه تعريب     *مجربه من طرفي*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## apotaha

السلام عليكم 
ليه  بنصعب الامور على بعض مشاركات وعدد معين والله اعلم هتشتغل ولا لا .....................؟
اشكركم

----------


## ممدوحكو

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## MR.Zero

مشكور على الفلاشة

----------


## hstkoo

شكراً على المجهود

----------


## elmax2q

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## مختاراحمد

مشكوررررررررررررجدجدجدجد

----------


## ramadano

مشكورين

----------


## amro6

مشكور و جاري التجربة

----------


## الكينج علي

مشكور و جاري التجربة

----------


## فرنسا

الف شكر يا باش مهندس  :Embarrassment:

----------


## elboss

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## asslahmed

الحمدالله رب العالمين

----------


## المان يونايتد

مشكور ياهندسه

----------


## مزجنجى

thanksssssssssssssssssss

----------


## ود السريحه

الللف شكر

----------


## مصطفى 2009

بارك الله فيك

----------


## عمر ابوالوفاء

مشكور

----------


## ما احلا

جزاك الله خير

----------


## محمد صلاح محمد

جزاك الله خير

----------


## asaad wahsh

*تسلم بارك الله فيك حبيبي*

----------


## إسحاق طاهر

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## الشامى جروب

الف شكر على الفلاشه

----------


## yzoon12

thanks a lote

----------


## mahmoudseh

thanx i will test

----------


## alisaber

thank you aliiiiiiiiii

----------


## atea

zشسيءشسءشسءشس

----------


## apologized

السلام عليكم  
اشكركم

----------

